# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Raising Nitrites.



## Triffid Farmer (May 17, 2004)

Last week we worked out that my plant tank was stiffled due to a zero nitrite balance.

I've been trying to buy Potassium Nitrate but it's been impossible.

Is there another way to rasie the nitrite level?


----------



## Triffid Farmer (May 17, 2004)

Last week we worked out that my plant tank was stiffled due to a zero nitrite balance.

I've been trying to buy Potassium Nitrate but it's been impossible.

Is there another way to rasie the nitrite level?


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

I think you meant nitrate. Nitrite is poison to fish. You can get stump remover from plant nursery. Some of them are 100% KNO3.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Green Light stump remover is pure potassium nitrate and works great. You can buy it at Lowes or Ace hardware stores.


----------

